# Opinions on the Carver TFM-42 Two Channel Amp



## 11B2P

Looking one over for pure two channel listening.

Opinions? Any information would be great!!!!

Thanks in advance.

-Bill M


----------



## jackfish

If you believe, like me, that more power is a good thing even at moderate listening volumes then you can't go wrong with this amp. I have 400 watts per channel driving stacked double Large Advents. The sound is incredible compared to a years ago setup of a single pair of Large Advents driven by a 30 Watt per channel HK receiver.

I see one of these amps just sold on Ebay for $365.

What speakers will you be driving with it and what preamp/processor will be driving it?


----------



## 11B2P

Pre amp will be a Carver C1 and it will drive my old pair of Kef 104/2.

Going old school!!!!

-Bill M.


----------



## goatfarm

I'm always amazed when I read how 100wpc is always enough because it will produce 105 dB with such and such speakers at such and such a distance in such and such a room. Peaks and transients, the stuff that makes music sound "real", are never considered in these discussions.

Now I don't know what kind of power your potential Carver has, but my Carver M-1.5t runs at 350wpc. I'm not even going to bother to write about what a difference it has made over a couple of 110 watt channels in a decent Sony receiver. At any volume level. With any music. With any movie. More than likely with any speaker.

Power is.

Think cars. There is no substitute.

All the best.

Greg


----------



## reed.hannebaum

I have read a number of favorable and a few un-favorable reviews of the Carver TFM amplifiers. Most of the arguments against the equipment have to do with overly generous power specifications and a some reliability issues with their larger units.

However by my own personel experience, I think you will be very pleased with the performance of the Carver amp. I have owned a Carver TFM-35 for 4 years and I am extremely happy with this amp. This unit has played several roles in my system, and has always delivered plenty of clean undistorted sound to my speakers.


----------



## Titan560

11B2P said:


> Looking one over for pure two channel listening.
> 
> Opinions? Any information would be great!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Bill M


I'm using a Carver tfm-42 as my main power supply along with a Carverct-17 tuner/ pre amp and they are the best bang for the buck I ever spent. 
But be careful and make sure your speakers are fused.lol


----------



## gentlejax

its fine but if I were you I would have the caps replaced and the rest checked over...they are old amps ..I love them myself ..but it can get costly to bring them back to original or better..but then they will last a long time if rebuilt/upgraded. 

I prefer the other amps like the m1.0t I have that is going to bye bye for the same reason I mention above.


----------

